# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Removing Spider gasket from Waterco sand filter

## dan76n

As the title says, how do you remove the spider gasket from a waterco sand filter?
ive taken the top off but the gasket seems glued in (might just be because its so old) any tips?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Maybe try pouring some hot water over it to soften it up a bit?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If I remember correctly...I used a pick.  Basically a heavy duty needle. It shouldn't be glued in rather they seem to perish insitu!!

----------


## lazydays

I had to pick mine out piece by piece. The rubber gets so hard and compressed it's just about impossible to get it out in one piece. At the pool shop I was advised to put a touch of super glue on it to hold it in place so maybe it is common practice to glue them in

----------


## aabamo

if its glued in you may just have to bite the bullet and replace the whole multiport valve. Waterco ones are about $240, and pretty easy to change over. People get tempted to glue them in ( dont need to ! ) and then replacing them is a pita. Try using a thin electricians flathead and carefully scrape it out with out gouging the walls of the gasket seat. Good luck

----------

